# White pixel/dot top left corner of screen on Windows 7, Help!!!



## Protagonist (May 9, 2013)

This has been bothering me for a long while, maybe two or more years now and its not a dead pixel its only on desktop, not there on welcome or boot screen and also not there when playing games or movies, only appears on desktop.

Is there any permanent solution, according to Google such its a design flaw on Windows 7.
It does not appear on high contrast themes that come with windows 7.

It also causes the cursors to always stay on top while using VLC Media player only on VLC is when the cursors is on top unless i Alt tab to desktop and back to the clip is when the cursors disappears to the background like its supposed to.

You have to zoom the screen shot to see it, please help.


----------



## remixedcat (May 9, 2013)

does killing the wddm service fix it? are you also running updated GPU drivers?


----------



## Protagonist (May 9, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> does killing the wddm service fix it? are you also running updated GPU drivers?



I'm on the latest geforce beta 320, i dont seem to find the wddm service, where can i find it coz just checked services and didn't see it


----------



## Protagonist (May 9, 2013)

I have tried disabling all services but the dot still appears on desktop.


----------



## CJCerny (May 9, 2013)

I know this is a dumb question--don't take it personally, just trying to help. You've tried different wallpapers, right?


----------



## remixedcat (May 9, 2013)

task manager>processes> dwm.exe>kill it


----------



## BiggieShady (May 9, 2013)

Try this http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2020674


----------



## Protagonist (May 9, 2013)

CJCerny said:


> I know this is a dumb question--don't take it personally, just trying to help. You've tried different wallpapers, right?



Yes i have tried different wallpapers



remixedcat said:


> task manager>processes> dwm.exe>kill it



ended the process tree and still the dot is there



BiggieShady said:


> Try this http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2020674



I have been on that link several times over the years, tried that and still dot appears.


----------



## CJCerny (May 9, 2013)

Have you tried using a different connector on your monitor to see if the problem persists? In other words, if you are using DVI now, have you tried the VGA or HDMI or whatever to see if the dot is still there?


----------



## Protagonist (May 9, 2013)

CJCerny said:


> Have you tried using a different connector on your monitor to see if the problem persists? In other words, if you are using DVI now, have you tried the VGA or HDMI or whatever to see if the dot is still there?



Yap I have tried all the connectors the dot is only on the desktop, when i log off or before i log in the dot is not present on the welcome screen.

Plus all the connectors work perfectly with no dot on other PC's or Laptop and even PS3 which i have all tested on the monitor.

The strange thing is back when i had Geforce 9800GT the dot was not there, switched to ATI HD 5770 is when i first saw the dot but a driver update solved that i guess.
The two years or more that i have had the dot are consistent with when i switched back to GTX460 1GB and since then to GTX670 2GB, the dot has always been there on the GTX460 and the GTX670 and also on the Intel HD3000 and HD4000 Integrated Graphics.


----------



## hellrazor (May 9, 2013)

Give us a list of what processes you have running.


----------



## Protagonist (May 9, 2013)

hellrazor said:


> Give us a list of what processes you have running.



Here is the list


----------



## hellrazor (May 10, 2013)

Make sure you're work's all saved, nothing's running, disconnected from the internet, etc. then I would start getting rid of the less important ones first (acrotray, btplayerctrl, fnplicensing, heciserver, idman, iemonitor, iprosetmonitor, jhi_service, jusched, mim, mmdiag, mscams64, msmpeng, msseces, nissrv, nusb3mon, obexsrv, ravcpl64, snippingtool, unsecapp, wisptis) until it disappears. I would also suggest killing dwm.exe, but if you already tried that and it didn't work it's not likely to work.

As long as nothing important is happening it shouldn't cause any damage, but I don't guarantee anything.


----------



## Protagonist (May 10, 2013)

Thanks Hellrazor, from the above list i found the problem its "mim.exe" i dont know what it does but when i end the process problem solved, even vlc works as it should. Now to find a way to get rid of it for good.

Found it its musicmatch jukebox, i should probably stop using it for good as they stopped making it back in 2004, but i use it to batch edit my music collection.

Thanks again.


----------



## hellrazor (May 10, 2013)

You're welcome.


----------



## OneMoar (May 10, 2013)

Mim.exe is from musicmatch jukebox


----------



## Bald Eagle (May 10, 2013)

Gee, I zoomed the image until it filled the room, but I could not see any dot at the top L/H corner.

I did see a dot over the "i" of "Bin" though.


----------



## remixedcat (May 10, 2013)

Protagonist said:


> Thanks Hellrazor, from the above list i found the problem its "mim.exe" i dont know what it does but when i end the process problem solved, even vlc works as it should. Now to find a way to get rid of it for good.
> 
> Found it its musicmatch jukebox, i should probably stop using it for good as they stopped making it back in 2004, but i use it to batch edit my music collection.
> 
> Thanks again.



Mp3tag is what I use. media software I use is jriver media jukebox.


----------



## OneMoar (May 10, 2013)

AIMP3 does all the tagging and ripping and media management I need 
I call it the second coming of WINAMP


----------



## Protagonist (May 10, 2013)

OneMoar said:


> Mim.exe is from musicmatch jukebox



Yap mim.exe is for musicmatch jukebox, i don't know how i ever missed that over the years.



Bald Eagle said:


> Gee, I zoomed the image until it filled the room, but I could not see any dot at the top L/H corner.
> 
> I did see a dot over the "i" of "Bin" though.



Fanny man it's like the size of one pixel, on the above wall paper its white in color. 



remixedcat said:


> Mp3tag is what I use. media software I use is jriver media jukebox.





OneMoar said:


> AIMP3 does all the tagging and ripping and media management I need
> I call it the second coming of WINAMP



I'm currently looking into the above suggested media players, though it was sad for me to let musicmatch jukebox go, i have used it since Windows 98, Oh well every thing has its end, sad it had to be defective.


----------



## hellrazor (May 11, 2013)

Bald Eagle said:


> Gee, I zoomed the image until it filled the room, but I could not see any dot at the top L/H corner.
> 
> I did see a dot over the "i" of "Bin" though.



See how the top left corner looks kind of rounded?


----------



## Bald Eagle (May 11, 2013)

hellrazor said:


> See how the top left corner looks kind of rounded?


You're a real pal ! Yes, now I have got it and never looked for a tiny rounded corner. It is so  small, I never noticed it. I was looking for a dot on the main background.

Is this microscopic dot and unnoticeable corner defect really worth a mention ? So long as it does not have any effect on PC operations, why care about it ? Rather like that speck of sand on my car bonnet, it drives me crazy but it is of no importance.

Anyway, thanks very much for putting me out of my agony, I never was any good at puzzles. I can now sleep a lot easier.


----------

